# Vacc-how many follow Jean Dodds



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Wondering who here follows Jean Dodds vaccine protocol? 
In case you are not familiar with it here is a link
Vaccination Schedule Recommendations For Dogs

Madonna is getting ready to attend a class at our club..She has had her Rabies and that is all Im planning on giving. She is 2 and has had all puppy vaccines.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I follow this protocol as closely as possible. The reason I say as closely as possible is because I have no control over how the puppies are vaccinated before I get them. Also because it's very difficult to find single antigen vaccines, so mine get DPPV (Distemper, Parvo, Parainfluenza Virus) instead of just a single Distemper Vaccine and a single Parvo Vaccine, or the Distemper + Parvo combo. I actually spent months trying to locate a vet that offered the single antigen vaccines or the DPV combo and couldn't find one. I also contacted vaccine manufacturers and would have had to buy an entire set of vaccines.

Mine get their puppy vaccines, a booster at one year following the last puppy vaccine, and then they are finished for life with DPPV. I do Rabies once every 3 years. I do not vaccinate for Lepto, Lyme or Canine Influenza. I do not do Bordetella unless I am required to for dog parks, training class, or boarding.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I am not certain where all you can purchase vaccines. However, there are vaccines available right at Tractor Supply Stores, and I know Drs. Foster and Smith carry them.

As for me, I am just so tired of places that absolutely require vaccines where I am for my dog to participate in almost anything; including most local groomers. One year, I did my own boosters, and the local groomers would not allow my pets to come there. So, this time, with my pup, I am letting the vet do the general geographical set of vaccs; and he gets his last one in two days. But, I am going to ask them to skip the rabies for a little while..............don't want all of that at one time.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I do what CM does...since the vaccines come all together, I really don't have a choice. I didn't realize I was following Dr. Dodds schedule though, lol. I just did some research and decided that those were the most important ones.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I follow Dodds too. When I got Sunny his breeder told me "he does not need any more vaccinations -- except Rabies of course" ----- and I just get titers done if they request other vaccinations --- they wanted for obedience class, for instance.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I follow Dodds with the exception of Rabies. I do it at one year, and then never again. I do titers and senior blood panels. My vet will write a letter for me when required explaining titers, and stating that my dogs are covered. I have yet to be challenged.

More and more trainers and groomers in Canada are becoming better educated, I'm just really grateful that my vet is so supportive, .


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do the same as CM with two exceptions. Swizzle is a year and I had him get the Lyme vaccine - my area is loaded with ticks and is a hot spot for Lyme. I discussed rabies with my vet and now that he has had his rabies at one year we will titer and she will write an exemption letter. I also could not find the non combo vaccine but Swizzle only gets one shot at a time.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We do, but start at 7 1/2 weeks just so the pups have at least some protection when they leave us. And we highly recommend to all puppy buyers that they follow it as well, lead them to her site and explain why.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I wish we could get away with titters for rabies! Law mandates we give rabies vac every 3 years :-(. We are signing up for a class at our local club. They require bordetello too. Not sure if I can get around it either!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am not sure if I will be able to get away with titers yet but the vet mentioned it as a possiblility because of Swizzle's platelette scare. I have 3 years before the issue will come up as he got the blood test the same day he got his rabies shot. He may be able to get an exemption because he had that issue as long as his titers show his innoculation is still working.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I believe you can purchase vaccines at Pet Health Supplies | Pet Supplies | Revival Animal Health


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

I also follow as closely as possible We also have to give rabies every 3 yrs.


----------

